# siya ni Kosme



## Qcumber

*Ano siya ni Kosme? Ano ni Kosme ang biyuda? *(Hernandez, _Luha_, 1974: 337)

Very simple words, but the meaning is hard to grasp for a non-native speaker like me.

First of all, I suppose *siyá ni Kósme* belongs to the same category as *silá ni Berto* "they and Berto / Berto and his group". Therefore, *siyá ni Kósme* should mean "she and Kósme".

Second, I suppose *anó ni Kósme* belong to the same pattern, so should mean "what and Kosme".

Third, I suppose *anó* is related to *biyúda*. 

So now my try.

= What exists between her and Cosme? What is the widow to Cosme?


----------



## youtin

Yes, your translations are quite accurate.

What is her relation to Kosme? What is the widow to Kosme?


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> Yes, your translations are quite accurate.
> 
> What is her relation to Kosme? What is the widow to Kosme?


Wow! Thanks a lot, Youtin! I didn't know I was that good.


----------

